# Lock-on for FACP



## retire09 (Jun 23, 2011)

Does any code require a breaker lock-on device to protect the circuit supplying the Fire Alarm Control Panel?


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 23, 2011)

YES NFPA 72 section 4.4.1.4.2.1

However, this may be subject to interpretation as to what is actually required.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jun 24, 2011)

Commentary from the NFPA 72 Handbook:

"The requirements of paragraph 4.4.1.4.2 through paragraph 4.4.1.4.2.3 are intended to protect the power supply from tampering, to ensure reliability, to aid in troubleshooting, and to help ensure the safety of those who service the equipment.  Because the circuit disconnecting means can include the use of a circuit breaker, the requirements of paragraph 4.4.1.4.2.2 limiting access to authorized personnel can be accomplished by using a circuit breaker lock that is listed for use with the circuit breaker.  Circuit breaker locks allow the breaker to trip, but do not allow tampering."


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 24, 2011)

Some code officials allow the locking of the circuit panel box or having the electrical room locked (authorized personnel only) to meet the intent of the section of NFPA 72 which is in accodance with the intent of NFPA 70 for allowing only authorized pesonnel to work on eletrical panels, equipment.

That is what the comment subject to local AHJ interpretation meant.


----------



## cheyer (Jun 26, 2011)

I will accept a circuit breaker lock-out or the room locked. (authorized personnel)


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 26, 2011)

This is what is accepted here.


----------

